# Petco Rat Manor or Amazon Cage?



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Levels-Ferret-Chinchilla-Glider-Animal/dp/B00WORIL6M/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/you-and-me-rat-manor-habitat

Which of these cages look better? I currently live between two houses and I have a CN single unit at the one but which of these looks better for the other?  Especially in terms of to clean and in what the rats would like more? Thanks!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The rat manor has more room. Also the Amazon cage might not be ok for young rats who might be able to slip through the bars as they are vertical instead of horizontal. The rats would like more the rat manor in my opinion because they will be able to climb the bars more easily. The shelves in the rat manor are quite annoying to put in. I have 2 DCN now but I had a rat manor first. I would use zip ties to attach the shelves so I wouldn't have to adjust them each time I cleaned the cage.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

How many rats do you have. Both can only hold two rats so if you have more don't get them.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

The bars on that cage are too close for a rat to squeeze through regardless of being vertical... I would not buy either cage.


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

I would buy the kaytee exotics home. BAr spacing is 1/2 inch, its large enough for my 4 girls (it can fit 5 small rats) and as long as they don't chew, its a good cage.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

KayRatz said:


> The bars on that cage are too close for a rat to squeeze through regardless of being vertical... I would not buy either cage.


I had two 5 weeks old rats in the rat manor for a few weeks before I bought them a DCN, and they never were able to escape from it. It is not only a question of vertical/horizontal- but how the bars perpendicular to them are positioned.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Olivia.Pikka said:


> I would buy the kaytee exotics home. BAr spacing is 1/2 inch, its large enough for my 4 girls (it can fit 5 small rats) and as long as they don't chew, its a good cage.


I wouldn't do five in it because if all rats had 2.5 cubic feet then it can only fit three. But it is a good cage and I was considering it before I got a SCN


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

The Kaytee cage simply isn't in my budget and I can't find it anywhere for ?$60. So which cage do you guys recommend of the two? Please answer quick because I'm hoping to get a home for there too as soon as possible so I am away from them less and can take care of them both places


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Get the rat manor and just zip tie the shelves. You only have two rats right?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rat manor


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

The rat manor. Good luck!!


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone. And will either be sufficient for two girl rats?

(What is better about the rat manor, just curious? How better is it)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes, it is enough for two girls especially since you have a CN at one of your home. Of course if it was at all possible, you could get another CN.

It is better because:
1) looking at the specifications, the rat manor is bigger.
2) the bars are such that young rats won't be able to escape.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Rat manor. I had this cage before I got a DCN.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, you all are the best.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I had the rat manor and the kaytee exotics cage before I got my DCN. The rat manor is good because it is all metal. I would advise taking out the small shelves though and replacing with hammocks and climbing ropes. The cage can be a pain to clean, but is good quality for the price. The kaytee cage has loose sides.. I had to zip tie them together and it has a plastic base which some rats will chew out of. I think the rat manor would be ok for 2 females, but would not use for males.


----------



## nancnancrevo (Nov 4, 2015)

The rat manor cage is a huge pain to clean. The shelves and ramps are horribly unsteady if they are not zip tied on. Which again makes cleaning a pain. 
But it works and they have a decent amount of room to play as long as you give them enough toys.


----------

